# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Drobne ognisko hiperdensyjne

## Mateusz

Witam. Chcialbym pokrotce przedstawic swoja sytuacje i poprosic o opinie ludzi, ktorzy maja jakies pojecie na tematy neurologiczne. Mianowicie: Doznałem pobicia z utrata przytomnosci i 4 dni spedzilem w szpitalu. Osłabł mi wzrok, wada z +1 dioptrii wskoczyła do +3. Tomografia wykazała drobne ognisko hiperdensyjne o niejasnym charakterze, o srednicy 3mm wysoko w lewym placie ciemieniowym. Pani neurolog kazala mi sie nie przejmowac, ja jednak poszedlem do innego specjalisty, ktory zlecil mi rezonans magnetyczny po pol roku od wypadku. Wynik badania byl pozytywny, bez zadnych zmian mozgu. Moje pytanie brzmialo, gdzie w takim azie podzialo sie owe ognisko? Neurolog powiedzial, ze moze bylo to stluczenie, ktore sie wchlonelo i wszystko jest juz w porzadku, nie ma czym sie przejmowac. Ja caly czas sie boje, ze moj mozg jest uszkodzony.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Dokladnie tak, jak wspomniał drugi neurolog, jeśli ognisko znikło, najprawdopodobniej mogło być efektem stłuczenia, które doprowadziło do drobnych wylewów krwawych, które uległy wchłonięciu. Jeśli dokładne badanie obrazowe, a takim niewątpliwie jest rezonans magnetyczny nie wykazało zmian w obrębie mózgu oraz nie występują obecnie niepokojące objawy nie należy się martwić o uszkodzenie mózgu, nie ma ku temu powodu. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za odpowiedz. Jeszcze jedno mnie zastanawia. Czy moglo wywołac to jakies zmiany, ktore spowoduja gorsze funkcjonowanie? Mimo, ze stluczenie sie wchlonęło? Nie wiem czy to uczucie subiektywne, czy rzeczywiste, ale mam jakby sporo gorszą pamięć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Być może uczucie gorszej pamięci jest subiektywnym wrażeniem lub efektem tak zwanej cerebrastenii pourazowej. Jest to stan, który wystepuje po pewnym czasie od zaistniałego urazu, może charakteryzować się osłabieniem pamięci, kłopotami z koncentracją, osłabieniem, a także bólami głowy; pomimo braku ewidentnych, widocznych uszkodzeń. W każdym razie nie warto zbyt wiele myśleć o problemie, gdyż to na zasadzie "błędnego koła" może nasilać dolegliwości. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Mateusz

Dokładnie. Zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, że sam tworzę błędne koło, nieustannie nakręcając siebie, zwracając uwagę na każdy element życia, sytuacji, których nie pamiętam, roszcząc do siebie o to pretensje. Strasznie bałem się otępienia, tego, że mój intelekt nieodwracalnie osłabł. Jestem już półtora roku po pobiciu, więc chyba można już wykluczyć cerebrastenie pourazową prawda? Czy może się mylę? Czasami miewam  bóle głowy , szczególnie po wysiłku fizycznym. Czytałem, że cerebrastenia pourazowa może prowadzić do otępienia pourazowego, ale wtedy musiałyby występować zmiany w centralnym układzie nerwowym, a rezonans pokazał, że tam żadnych zmian nie ma, więc takowe otępienie również mogę wykluczyć? Bardzo dziękuje Panu za dyskusję i serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mateusz

Gdyby jeszcze mogl Pan się ustosunkować do mojego posta wyżej, byłbym wdzięczny. Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Cerebrastenia pourazowa mówiąc inaczej to swego rodzaju "worek" do którego wrzuca się szereg dolegliwości neurologicznych po urazie głowy, których istnienia nie można poprzeć konkretnymi, uchwytnymi zmianami w mózgu, to, że od urazu minęło 1,5 roku jej nie wyklucza. Brak zmian w rezonansie nie wyklucza niestety otępienia pourazowego, ale z tym rozpoznaniem należy być ostrożnym, nie nadużywa się tego rozpoznania; wielu specjalistów zastrzega tą nazwę dla wyraźnego, stabilnego procesu demencyjnego po urazie głowy. Warto ponownie podkreślić, że zaburzenia pamięci i osłabienie możliwości intelektualnych to bardzo subiektywne odczucia i własne nastawienie odgrywa tu ogromną rolę - potwierdzają to choćby badania nad preparatami poprawiającymi pamięć, wynika z nich duża skuteczność placebo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, moja mama choruje na brodawczaka splotu naczyniowkowego od 2011 roku. Obecnie odebrała wynik, gdzie pisze nastepujaco: w obrebie trojkata komorowego lewego hiperdensyjna zmiana śr. 15 mm, zawierające obwodowe zwapnienia i niewielką ilość tkanki tłuszczowej. Niewielkie poszerzenie obwodowego odcinka rogu potylicznego lewej komory bocznej, co to oznacza?

----------

